# Hot Marlin, Tuna, and Sailfish Bite with video !! - Ana Maria Sportfishing



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

Puerto Vallarta fishing does not get much better than this! El Corbetena has been the hot spot for Marlin averaging 100-400 lbs. , Yellowfin Tuna and Sailfish , also a couple Sailfish were caught last week outside of el morro. Lots of smaller tuna’s, and Snapper ‘s, and some Sailfish at Marrietas Island, And of course there is Yellowfin tuna everywhere inshore either infont of Yelapa on the southside of Banderas bay or Marietas on the north side. Inshore tuna's expect 10-40 lb’s. Offshore Tuna’s averaging 50-150 lbs We have not seen any cow's yet but caught 6 nice Tuna’s yesterday and they seem to be getting bigger in size everyday so get ready for some Cow Tuna reports soon . http://www.anamariasportfishing.com
















































See video here http://www.youtube.com/vallartafish


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

If anyone needs a recommendation, I fished on the Ana Maria last October on a 12 hour trip. I had a 400-500lb black marlin on the line in the first 30 minutes of fishing. the captains are experienced and put us in good position during the fight...brought the fish boatside within an hour. We ended up catching a few schoolie dorado later in the day and a couple of yellowfins around 80lbs. Do your research, and you will know that the tuna get very big around PV during parts of the year....200-300 lbs. 

anyway, the Ana Maria is a 35 Cabo in good condition. The gear is in great shape (not so on all boats in PV). the captain and crew speak English and Spanish.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW, what an awesome trip


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ana Maria Sportfishing*



Fiver said:


> If anyone needs a recommendation, I fished on the Ana Maria last October on a 12 hour trip. I had a 400-500lb black marlin on the line in the first 30 minutes of fishing. the captains are experienced and put us in good position during the fight...brought the fish boatside within an hour. We ended up catching a few schoolie dorado later in the day and a couple of yellowfins around 80lbs. Do your research, and you will know that the tuna get very big around PV during parts of the year....200-300 lbs.
> 
> anyway, the Ana Maria is a 35 Cabo in good condition. The gear is in great shape (not so on all boats in PV). the captain and crew speak English and Spanish.


thanks for the great review hope to see you down here soon the tuna fishing is going crazy!
http://www.anamariasportfishing.com


----------

